

Baidu Fires Researcher Tied to Contest Disqualification - dumitrue
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/06/11/baidu-fires-researcher-tied-to-contest-disqualification/

======
fuzzythinker
> “Any action that runs counter to the highest standards of academic and
> scientific integrity, no matter how large or small, is unacceptable to us
> and does not reflect the culture of our company. We have zero tolerance for
> such behavior and have terminated the team leader’s employment,”

> At Baidu, he pioneered the use of specialized graphics processors for
> machine learning applications such as computer vision and speech.

Unless one brakes the law, I think everyone deserves a second chance.
Especially if he really played a big role as stated.

~~~
Mithaldu
The article puts it in rather neutral language, but i think it's trying to say
that the team under the lead of that guy actively tried to cheat by getting an
advantage of 100x impact over the other contestants.

